

Google to kill Voice in coming months, integrate features into Hangouts - gk1
http://9to5google.com/2014/03/18/google-plans-kill-google-voice-in-months-integrate-features-into-hangouts/

======
zatkin
Well, this is unfortunate, if true. I'm an avid user of Google Voice and I
push out a free, public phone number for people to reach me at "from the
Internet", or other folks who I don't trust enough with my real phone number.
I hope they can manage to integrate things into Hangouts to my satisfaction,
otherwise I'm going to have to look to alternatives.

With this in mind, if the integration goes awfully, does anyone have any
recommended alternatives?

------
cmaxwe
Hopefully they will open it up to Canada in the process. They left it open by
mistake I think for a few days a while ago but now it won't let you Add a
Canadian number.

------
lauradhamilton
My interpretation isn't that they are killing it so much as merging it with
Hangouts.

The Google Voice app is pretty crappy, so this seems like a smart move to me.

~~~
xur17
This has been my understanding too, and I'm very happy about it. Google Voice
in Hangouts would be very nice.

